# 2010 IFBB Europa Battle of Champions competitor lists



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 IFBB Europa Battle of Champions competitor lists The IFBB Tampa Pro show brought quite a few surprises in terms of competitors and placings, but on the heels of Tampa, comes another 5 IFBB Pro Contests. Here is the tentative pro lineup (not final lists) for the 2010 Europa Battle of Champions, set for July [...]

*Read More...*


----------

